# Just joined...!



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Okay been using the forum for a week or so now, thought I'd better join up now that my car is definitely arriving on Thursday...so when's the next South East Meet....? 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Welcome Nadeem!

Try here
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewforum.php?f=3

I believe the last SE meet was cancelled because all the blokes forgot it was Mothers Day. :lol:

Get your name down on the thread anyway and hopefully they'll still be one this month!


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

thank you for the welcome...


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

How many forum members have got 'monkey' in their names?

There's sonic, bash, and now tt. Any more?

Welcome to the funny farm


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks guys, getting excited now - only another two days to go....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ttmonkey said:


> thanks guys, getting excited now - only another two days to go....


That must mane that today is the day.

Doubt you'll be posting then...


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

still in the office....picking up at 4....


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

How old are you if you dont mind me asking?

I had a M3 convertible....the TT is much more fun to drive!


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome from the North [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

jiggyjaggy said:


> How old are you if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> I had a M3 convertible....the TT is much more fun to drive!


I'm 38 - sorry just saw the post now...


----------

